# Κονφερανσιέ και τα άλλα δάνεια από conf-



## sarant (Feb 8, 2012)

Με αφορμή την πρόσφατη ατάκα για έναν πολιτικό αρχηγό, πρόσεξα ότι η λέξη "κονφερανσιέ" είναι η μόνη από τα συναφή δάνεια που κρατάει το κονφ- ενώ όλες οι άλλες το έχουν τρέψει σε κομφ- είτε πλειοψηφικά είτε εντελώς.

κομφόρ και δευτερευόντως κονφόρ (από confort, βέβαια υπάρχει και το αγγλ. comfort)
κομφορμισμός και δευτερευόντως κονφορμισμός (από γαλλ. conformisme ή αγγλ. conformism)
κομφετί και σπανιότερα κονφετί (από ιτ. confetti)
κομφούζιο και σχεδόν καθόλου κονφούζιο (από ιτ. confusione)

αλλά κονφερανσιέ ή κονφερασιέ και σπανιότατα κομφερασιέ, από γαλλ. conférencier. 

Η τροπή νφ σε μφ φαίνεται να υπακούει σε κάποιο νόμο της γλώσσας μας, αλλά γιατί ο παλιοκονφερασιές αποτέλεσε εξαίρεση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2012)

Ίσως λόγω επιμονής στη σωστή εκφορά από μεγάλους του είδους (Γιώργο Οικονομίδη, Άλκη Στέα);

Πάντως, υπάρχουν και κομφερανσιέ, και κοφερανσιέ...


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2012)

Να προσθέσω και τα άλλα με -νφ- που έχει το ΛΚΝ (με αναζήτηση για %νφ%), μήπως χρησιμέψουν:

ανφάς, ζαμανφού (και τα παράγωγα), ινφάντης / ινφάντα, πρες κόνφερανς, φανφάρα (και τα παράγωγα) 

Επίσης, άλλα δυο δάνεια με -μφ- ενώ στη γλώσσα προέλευσης έχει -νφ- : κομφουκισμός / κομφουκιανισμός, φαμφάρα (και τα παράγωγα, και εδώ).


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

Να προσθέσουμε ωστόσο και τα:
το ανφάς (θα παίξει πολύ προσεχώς και το «αν φας, έχει καλώς»)
ζαμανφουτισμός (ΟΚ, ξέρω τις αντιρρήσεις γι' αυτά)
ινφάντα
πρες κόνφερανς (κι αυτό δεν είναι εξελληνισμένο)
φανφαρόνος


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2012)

Νικέλ :laugh::


----------



## sarant (Feb 8, 2012)

Καλά λέτε, άρα η τροπή nf σε μφ δεν είναι πλειοψηφική, παρά μόνο στα conf-. Ωστόσο στα αρχαία είχαμε εν+φύλιος = εμφύλιος, εν+φαίνω = εμφαίνω κοκ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

Ενώ στα σημερινά λέμε «συφορά μας» και ξεμπερδεύουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 8, 2012)

Το "νφ" ακούγεται αρκετά σαν "μφ" και γραμματικά αυτό έχουμε και στα ελληνικά. Ωστόσο το νι δεν κάνει καλό συνδυασμό με το "φρ", γι' αυτό και το "έμφραγμα" ακούγεται συχνότερα "ένφραγμα" (τουλάχιστον στον Βορρά).


----------



## sarant (Feb 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ενώ στα σημερινά λέμε «συφορά μας» και ξεμπερδεύουμε.



Στα σημερινά; Μακάρι, αλλά όχι πια.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 8, 2012)

Κονφισερί ;;


----------



## sarant (Feb 8, 2012)

Ναι -αλλά αυτό δεν το έχει το λεξικό (θέλω να πω, δεν έχει εξελληνιστεί).


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 18, 2012)

Η προφορά του -ν- ή του -μ- του πρώτου συνθετικού μερικές φορές, όπως πριν από το -φ- είναι σχετική. Στην πραγματικότητα προφέρουμε με έρρινο τρόπο το σύμφωνο που ακολουθεί, και αν είναι τα χείλη κλειστά, όπως πριν από το -π- καί το -ψ- προφέρουμε άνετα συγχρόνως το -μ-. Επειδή όμως για την προφορά των άλλων συμφώνων τα χείλη χρειάζεται να είναι λιγότερο ή περισσότερο ανοιχτά, ευνοείται περισσότερο ή λιγότερο η συμπροφορά του -ν-. Ακόμα και τότε όμως, όταν η γλώσσα απομακρύνεται από τον ουρανίσκο, το -ν- δεν ακούγεται καθαρά.
Τα παραπάνω είναι διαπιστώσεις στη δική μου στοματική κοιλότητα και όχι επιστημονικά πορίσματα. Νομίζω όμως ότι σε παρε(μ/[ν?])φερή συμπεράσματα θα έχουν καταλήξει και άλλοι.


----------



## sarant (Mar 18, 2012)

Ναι, κι εμένα μου τυχαίνει να προφέρω παρενφερή.


----------



## Themis (Mar 18, 2012)

Σωστά. Στο θέμα αυτό νομίζω ότι η γραφή και η προφορά έχουν αρκετά χαλαρή σχέση. Το "νφ" πάντως, ενώ σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις έτεινε να εξαφανιστεί από τον προφορικό λόγο, ενισχύεται συνεχώς (_και_​ στον προφορικό λόγο) υπό την επιρροή ξένων λέξεων.


----------

